# Shun Monogram Removal



## kmonz90 (Jun 7, 2016)

I recently bought a used Shun in good condition. The one thing that bugs me is it is monogrammed on the back with someone else's initials.
Has anybody ever removed the logo an/or monogram on their knives?
Is there a safe treatment I can perform to remove this?

searching around the web and on this forum haven't yielded any good results so any tips or advice would be helpful thanks.


----------



## toddnmd (Jun 7, 2016)

How is it monogrammed? pics?


----------



## brainsausage (Jun 7, 2016)

kmonz90 said:


> I recently bought a used Shun in good condition. The one thing that bugs me is it is monogrammed on the back with someone else's initials.
> Has anybody ever removed the logo an/or monogram on their knives?
> Is there a safe treatment I can perform to remove this?
> 
> searching around the web and on this forum haven't yielded any good results so any tips or advice would be helpful thanks.



Define 'safe'.


----------



## kmonz90 (Jun 7, 2016)

toddnmd said:


> How is it monogrammed? pics?



Here it is. it looks like it is done in some sort of ink. the same stuff as the logo. I have seen Shun knives with the logo worn off so idk. There must be a way to take it off.


----------



## kmonz90 (Jun 7, 2016)

brainsausage said:


> Define 'safe'.



i guess i would define safe as "the result will look better than the monogram on there" i mean theres stuff like acetone and alcohol and that might be solvents for the ink or something that wont hurt the steel at all idk thats why I came to the experts


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Jun 7, 2016)

If it is indeed ink, I would try acetone and/or nitrocellulose lacquer thinner... Won't damage the metal for sure, but gets the better of most kinds of inks and plastics (so make sure none of it gets on plastic handle parts or printing that you do not want removed).


----------



## kmonz90 (Jun 7, 2016)

sorry image didn't post here it is


----------



## XooMG (Jun 7, 2016)

LOL. Try acetone as suggested earlier.


----------



## daveb (Jun 7, 2016)

Me thinks your going to require an abrasive rather than a solvent.

Start with low grit wet/dry to remove initials (and logo?) then higher grit to remove scratches. The faux Damascus can be restored if you go high enough to polish.

You would have to do something very wrong for a long time to damage the blade.

The gratons, while equally useless, will be considerably harder to remove.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Jun 7, 2016)

If the Ink is raised (can be felt with fingers), a sharp blade (razorblade, xacto, carpet knife) might be far more effective than an abrasive for mechanical removal.


----------



## daveb (Jun 7, 2016)

If the ink was raised I would have answered differently.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Jun 7, 2016)

I inadvertently removed a Miyabi logo cleaning a blonde with acetone, well actually started to remove so finished the job.


----------



## toddnmd (Jun 7, 2016)

tjangula said:


> I inadvertently removed a Miyabi logo cleaning a blonde with acetone, well actually started to remove so finished the job.



I like my blondes dirty!


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Jun 7, 2016)

toddnmd said:


> I like my blondes dirty!





tjangula said:


> I inadvertently removed a Miyabi logo cleaning a *blade* with acetone, well actually started to remove so finished the job.



Fixed that lol, stupid autocorrect


----------



## toddnmd (Jun 7, 2016)

I figured, but too good to resist!

I'd mask off whatever logo you want to protect, and try the solvents first. If nothing work, then razor blade (carefully), and finally abrasives.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Jun 7, 2016)

PVC cement, if handy, could also be tried ... that stuff packs some of the most potent solvents available to the general public.


----------



## ThEoRy (Jun 7, 2016)

Scotch bright belt on a belt sander.


----------



## richard (Jun 7, 2016)

Acetone on a corner piece of paper towel will take that right off.


----------



## AllanP (Jun 7, 2016)

the logo on my shun gradually faded just with routine washing with a dish sponge. I wouldn't imagine it to be too tough to remove with acetone.


----------

